
Best Laptop for kids - AsifMushtaq
I looking for a laptop for my 8 years old daughter, which she would be going to use for her school assignments and learn to program as well. Wondering which one would be a good fit for her.
======
jcbeard
This is going to sound odd, but I'd go for a used macbook pro. Apple has
awesome parental controls, and you can set things up remotely. I also like the
programming environment for my son (7). We started off with scratch a long
time ago, now he's moved on to Java (following along with examples), and I
even got him a MicroBit that he can program with the MS Scratch-like
interface. It was an easy choice for me since I just upgraded to a smaller MB
Air for travel, and well...I stepped on his raspberry pi (he loved tux math).

~~~
AsifMushtaq
Thanks jcbeard, its was really helpful.

